# Is Lionfish a threat to my fishes??



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

i just had bought a yellow angelfish and a lionfish. After 3 days my angel fish died. I checked my water quality everything was normal the temp was normal. So i took the dead angel to my lfs and they told me it looks like the lionfish poisoned it. Is this a problem i will have if i put the lion fish in my display tank.. In my display tank have a blue damselfish, 1 yellow striped damselfish, 2 black and white false percula clown fish, a fire shrimp, a cleaner shrimp, and a whole bunch of crabs and snails


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> i just had bought a yellow angelfish and a lionfish. After 3 days my angel fish died. I checked my water quality everything was normal the temp was normal. So i took the dead angel to my lfs and they told me it looks like the lionfish poisoned it. Is this a problem i will have if i put the lion fish in my display tank.. In my display tank have a blue damselfish, 1 yellow striped damselfish, 2 black and white false percula clown fish, a fire shrimp, a cleaner shrimp, and a whole bunch of crabs and snails


 Not normally ppoinsing them. That must have been an sccident, getting to close to one another. As long as the Angel is bigger than the Lion in the beginning, he will pay him no mind. But, if you plan on putting the Lion in the DT with damsels, look out now, because when he is able to catch up to them, they are gone, he will gobble them up. You can try, but as soon as you see him start to corral or corner one of the Damsels, that a sure sign he wants it. Oh, and your Percs are gone also. If they fit in his mouth, they are gone.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

The clown fish or the damsels don't fit in it's mouth. I don't mind the damsels I've been trying to get them out for weeks bur the clowns I am worried about
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> The clown fish or the damsels don't fit in it's mouth. I don't mind the damsels I've been trying to get them out for weeks bur the clowns I am worried about
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He's gonna get big, and he will eventually go after the Clowns. A Nem will protect them, but he will not give up.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

What kind of lionfish do you have? If it is a Volatin then you defiantly have something to worry about. They will get big and stock the clowns at night and attack. If you have a smaller species of lion such as a spotfin or zebra you will probably be ok as long as your clowns are at least 2 1/2 inches.
I have a spotfin lionfish that is a little over 3 inches and and when she was in my quarantine tank with my little 1 inch damsel she didn't try to go after it. 
Make sure the lion is well fed and also it might be a good idea to start a feeding routine where you feed the lion in the same spot, away from the clown fish hang out, every time, that way the lion will less likely go searching around the tank for food if he knows that he gets fed in the same spot every time.


----------

